# متخصصون فى تركيب وفك وصيانة المكيفات وتعبئة الفريون



## menna (30 مارس 2014)

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]





[/FONT]​[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]مؤسسة ماريا
مؤسسة متخصصة فى توريد وتركيب المكيفات وصيانتها بعمالة فنية مؤهلة 
نقدم خدماتنا في مجال التكييف وصيانة التكييف مركزي واسبلت 
لدينا طاقم من الفنيين للقيام بصيانة جميع اجهزة التكييف والتبريد.
*************************
تركيب المكيف الأسبليت 200 ريال
فك المكيف الأسبليت 100 ريال
تنظيف المكيف وصيانته 100
تعبئة فريوون ومكيف أمريكي 100% 100ريال
************************
للأتصال فورا والقيام بالصيانة الفوريه للمساكن والمجمعات.


للتواصل عبر الشبكات الأجتماعية ومعرفة أخر أخبرنا:
https://www.facebook.com/MariaOrgnization?ref=hl
https://twitter.com/MariaCompny

===========================
العنوان:
الرياض - شارع المدينة المنورة-بجانب البديعة مول
تليفون: 0598733331 / 0565765233/ 0508283782 / 0112661000[/FONT]


----------

